# 94 740il missfiring?



## Takedown (Nov 2, 2012)

Just picked up a clean 1994 740il with a missfire. I know it was a complete gamble seeing as how it could be something serious but I went for it anyways. I havent dug into the problem yet but what I was wondering was does the m60b40 have any known common problems that are notorious for failing like coil packs etc? Im going to hopefully figure out the issue this weekend.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

Coll packs give out without warning. Easy fix though. Try to borrow one if you can and swap it about. Take the injectors for a rig clean, flow and pattern test. New plugs all round. If that doesn't fix it come back for more 'gems' from us.


----------



## PETER NEWMAN (Mar 3, 2010)

*mis firing*

I would remove each coil and check that there isn't any oil laying in the spark plug recesses as these tend to fill up with oil which leaks past the cam cover gaskets, Please check this before you start replacing any parts.


----------

